# Moxie Nerve Food question



## diggit (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, Im new to the site here, and glad that I found it. I have a  question about a bottle that I found while digging in Northern Maine. It  has a sloping collar top and is embossed "Moxie Nerve Food Lowell Mass"  with a bold underline. Now I know there are seemingly endless varieties  of Moxie bottles, but I've not seen one with the sloping collar, or one  that does not say "patented". In closing, I was hoping that someone  could help me place this bottle in the Moxie time line and possibly an  idea of rarity.      -James
 p.s.   -Try to ignore the mess in the background []


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 1, 2010)

Not sure of the timeline exactly, but I think around 1895 or so, value I believe is around $20.  Nice bottle to dig .  You can probably Google Moxie and get a lot of info.  Someone here will most likely add some info as well.


----------



## diggit (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I was figuring around 1890's. As for the google thing, I've done that and wow can it get confusing searching Moxie. I found one site that has many nice pictures of nerve food bottles but none of this particular one. As for the lack of the word patented, would that make it older or newer than one that has the word. I am wondering all of this because I plan to put it on Ebay, and I like to be as descriptive and accurate as I can with all of my listings. Again thanks for the help.  -James


----------



## J H Withrow (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey man, nice looking bottle regardless of age and value - a good looker!


----------



## ethanxxx (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't know if you saw this or not, but it looks like the same bottle as yours. 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Blob-Top-Bottle-MOXIE-NERVE-FOOD-LOWELL-MASS_W0QQitemZ350329054487QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item51913d2517


----------



## diggit (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I've decide since I live in Maine why not take a drive to the Moxie museum to clear up this burning question in my head...."what came first, the patented or the underline?" Of course it'll be a good excuse to hit some yard sales and flea markets.


----------

